# Super Mario



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

At least that's what my daughter dubbed him because of his mustache and cap. He's a 7/8" scale figure made from sculpy:










Here he is painted. He's way too muscular, but I like how his belt buckle turned out (a thumbtack):










Here he is on the job:


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah! Yes, he does look like he'd be named "Mario." But then, the Mario I know doesn't look at all like a Mario.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice figure Chris! I can understand why your daughter called him so. 
Cool belt btw!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Must be a state worker , working with his hands in his pockets!! Well done!


----------

